# Plans for Lasgun?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone got plans to make a real life Lasgun?

I need 40k weapon props for a new project.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

That depends...When you say "Real Life", do you want it to work?


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

no sorry


----------

